# Jungle Camo



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 22, 2010)

With a Titanium Gold RT Euro 8mm Premium Double Twist.
Shortened the tenon to expose the brass twist holder flange.
Sanded with 400 grit and buffed with super fine steel wool 
while still on the lathe and polished with Hut Ultra Gloss.
As always comments and or suggestions appreciated.
Thanks for looking.

Les


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is sweet!


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is the best looking camo yet...where did you get it??


----------



## jbostian (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks great.  Very nice camo blank.

Jamie


----------



## Emaxx3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Great photography... care to share your setup?  What are you doing software wise?

Oh, and great looking pen!  I like that kit...
JP


----------



## rej19 (Jan 22, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 22, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> That is the best looking camo yet...where did you get it??



I get all my Jungle and Desert Camo's here;

Les

http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?productid=5411&cat=96&page=4


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 22, 2010)

Emaxx3 said:


> Great photography... care to share your setup?  What are you doing software wise?
> 
> Oh, and great looking pen!  I like that kit...
> JP



Attached is my photo set up.
Pretty basic.
No software used.

Les


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent work on pen & photo!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 23, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> That is the best looking camo yet...where did you get it??



Bear Tooth Woods also carries them.

BTW, another very nice camo pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice...it is actually chamo and not a wanna be!


----------



## DFerguson777 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice job!:redface::redface::redface:  I get my camo from Woodturingz.com

here is a pen I made and have since sold.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 23, 2010)

Les that is a gorgeous pen, great photograph too!


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2010)

Great pen, great photo! Looks great on the front page.


----------



## oops99 (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job on the pen, and congrats on the front page, you must be doing something right.(lol) Not that you pen needed it, but someone told me about using "BRASSO" polish after sanding to 400 with any kind of acrylics, or man made blanks.
 I use it on Corian, and you couldn't ask for a nicer finish, followed by a coat of "ONE STEP".
Again, beautiful job.
Thanks for giving us a glimps.

Tom/oops99


----------



## JohnU (Jan 30, 2010)

Great looking pen Les!  I turned one of those blanks on a cigar and it was ok.  After seeing yours, I know what I'll do with the rest of them.  Great photos too! This one definately earned the home page.  Congrats!


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 20, 2010)

They said it all man, great pen!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice looking pen Les.


----------

